# Need advice on printing on micro modal



## Oncdoc15 (Sep 2, 2013)

We are starting a line of clothing for children with extreme sensitivity to different types of fabrics. We have chosen a micro modal fabric as our material for shirts. I am looking for some input on the best type of printing process to place designs on the shirts. I like dtg printing because you really cannot feel the design. I need to insure that the designs have the least possible feel/hand so that the kids cannot feel the design. I am open to buying a printing machine possibly if I cannot find someone to print our shirts...thanks


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations

With any new venture, you are going to want to test out your fabric. By giving this forum a little more information regarding your fabric will help in the long run. Just because you want a certain print doesn't mean the fabric is going to take well to that print method. DTG requires several repetitions of high temperature pressure in order for the ink to cure. 

Post a request in the R&R section send out the fabric to sell types of printers make sure you indicate will the printers require white ink

_Modal is a type of rayon,[1] a semi-synthetic cellulose fiber made by spinning reconstituted cellulose, in this case often from beech trees. Modal is used alone or with other fibers (often cotton or spandex) in household items such as towels, bathrobes, underwear and bed sheets.
It is smooth and soft, more so than cotton, though some perceive it to have a synthetic texture. Modal fabrics should be washed at lower temperatures and, like cotton, are often ironed after washing._te


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Make also sure that your customers are not sensitive to the ink. Read the MSDS sheets carefuly.


----------

